# Duragloss 901 Car wash concentrate review



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Thanks to mls678 I got a chance to try this shampoo today, my first proper wash of the A4 in 4 weeks  

I have been using Zaino Z7 Show car wash throughout the winter and so my main aim was to compare the two.

The Duragloss shampoo is red and smells of cherries, it has a funny candy like smell which is reminiscent of many Zaino products.

I filled the wash bucket 3/4s full of warm water and then dropped 2 oz of the shampoo into the bucket and topped up, making sure the shampoo was diluted into the solution.

Using the mitt I immediately noticed just how slick this shampoo is, just as slick as Zaino Z7, really excellent.

I didn't get too many suds, more than I do with the Zaino, but lubricity is everything to me so this was my primary requirement.

On finishing the wash, what I noticed was the finish this shampoo left, absolutely brilliant, really nice, it added something to the finish, more than Zaino does.

All in all this is a really top shampoo, possibly the best I have ever used. It is ever so slightly better than the Zaino because of the finish left, but equal to it in other characteristics.

What pleases me most is that you can buy this in bulk, the 16oz bottle costs under £6 with the Zaino equivalent double this price.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice write up Neil, any links?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Alex at SP sells this shampoo...

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,69,toView_197.html


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I see there is a 902


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah I don't get that, it looks identical, I assume 902 refers to the 1 gallon size


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Yeah I don't get that, it looks identical, I assume 902 refers to the 1 gallon size


Yes its sizes:thumb:

http://www.duragloss.com/product.asp?pid=296

Damn, detailing is cheap in the US.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yeah i recently tried the duragloss and agree it added something to the finish, i think i'll be ordering a can next time i need some more shampoo


----------



## Glossboss (Feb 28, 2007)

www.seriousperformance.co.uk


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice review, looking forward to trying some myself.


----------



## barber (May 8, 2006)

Im going to go for a gallon once my shampoo plus is finished


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Glad you liked it Neil! When I first got into detailing Alex @ SP recommended it to me and I've recently tried a few more shampoos and this has trumped them all. I recently bought 6 bottles for various relatives as they all thought it was good stuff upon seeing the results on my car!


----------



## NavSG (Nov 26, 2006)

Yep this is the first shampoo i used when i got into this detailing lark. Excellent product as are all the Duragloss range. Try their PBA 601, CCP 111 and TPP 105 combi. Great results !

:thumb:


----------



## Rob1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Not found a Duragloss product that I have not been more than pleased with yet.

All there Polishes work well as a system and after the initial detail using the Bonding agent,Clear coat polish(111) and Total Performance polish(105) the finish is recharged every time you wash the vehicle using the W/concentrate and clean and shine detailing spray.

One of my Detailing valets I offer is solely using the Duragloss product line.

The finish achieved is definately one to rival the big 2 wax manufacturers.IMHO


----------

